# Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?



## delkim023 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Ich angel nun schon seit langer Zeit sehr gerne mit der Feeder-Rute  oder dem Winklepicker auf Brassen und kleine Karpfen...Diese werden nach dem Fang in einen Setzkescher mit den Maße von 50*50*500cm gesetzt. Am Ende werden die meisten Fische wieder released.
Vor 2 Wochen jedoch kam ein ,sich als Angler ausgebender Passant an meiner Angelstelle vorbei und sagte mir, dass jegliche Art von Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten sei..|krach:
Da der Setzkescher ja bei den Matchanglern sehr verbreitet ist, kam mir dies sehr komisch vor..
Also erkundigte ich mich bei Bekannten und am Wasser sitzenden Anglern in der Nähe.
Doch ,wie es der Teufel will#q, erzählte mir jeder eine andere Geschichte. Der eine sagte, der kescher müsse ein Mindestmaß haben, der andere wiederum, er müsse nur rechteckig sein, und...und...und....
Nun suche ich Hilfe in diesem Board und hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...#c

Gruß
delkim


----------



## esox_105 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Es gibt in Niedersachsen keine gesetzliche Regelung für den Setzkescher. Wer ihn dennoch benutzt, kann damit rechnen von irgend einem "Schlaumeier" angezeigt zu werden.


----------



## Knispel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Dagegen steht aber das Setzkescherurteil von Rinteln, wo der Setzkescher als nicht Tierquälerisch eingestuft wurde. Hier was zulesen, das Orginalurteil :
Rechtskräftig seit 25.05.00
Rinteln, den 20.06.00



Urteil​

Im Namen des Volkes!​
In der Strafsache
gegen
1. Karl-Heinz B.
2. Reiner H.
wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz
Das Amtsgericht in Rinteln hat in der Sitzung vom 17.05.2000, an der teilgenommen haben
Richterin am Amtsgericht v.B.
als Strafrichterin
Staatsanwalt H.
als Beamter der Staatsanwaltschaft
Rechtsanwalt Prof.Dr.Göhring, Berlin zu 1.,
Rechtsanwalt Dr. Mollnau, Berlin zu 2.,
Justitzangestellter G.
als U.d.G.d.A.
für Recht erkannt:
Die Angeklagten werden freigesprochen.
Die Kosten des Verfahren und die notwendigen Auslagen der Angeklagten werden der Landeskasse auferlegt.

Gründe
(gem. § 267 Abs. 5 StPO)
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bückeburg hat den Angeklagten jeweils mit Strafbefehl vom 22.12.1998 vorgeworfen, eine Tierquälerei gem. § 17 Nr. 2b Tierschutzgesetz begangen zu haben,
indem der Angeklagte B. am 23.05.98 in Rinteln gegen 13.30 Uhr an dem linken Ufer der Weser, Kilometer 164,200, mit 2 Handangeln die Fischerei ausgeübt und in einem dreieinhalb bis vier Meter langen und im Durchmesser ca. 50 cm breiten Setzkescher, der sich in der Weser befunden habe, mehrere lebende Fische gehältert habe, während der Angeklagte H. gleichfalls am 23.05.98 in Rinteln an der Weser, Kilometer 164,200, mit 2 Handangeln die Fischerei ausgeübt und in einem Setzkescher, der sich in der Weser gelegen habe, 13 bereits gefangene, jedoch nicht abgetötete Rotfedern gehältert habe.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bückeburg ist aufgrund der Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf vom 17. Oktober 1990 (301 OWi/905 Js 919/89) und des OLG Düsseldorf vom 20. April 1995 (5 Ss 171/92 - 59/92 I) davon ausgegangen, dass die Hälterung von Fischen in Setzkeschern Tierquälerei im Sinne des § 17 Nr. 2b Tierschutzgesetz ist.
Die Angeklagten waren aus tatsächlichen Gründen freizusprechen.
Nach der durchgeführten Beweisaufnahme war nicht mit der für eine Verurteilung erforderlichen Sicherheit festzustellen, dass bei der korrekten und waagrechten An- wendung eines dreieinhalb bis vier Meter langen und im Durchmesser ca. 50 cm breiten Setzkeschers aus Nylongewebe, der ordnungsgemäß verspannt ist, den in der Weser potentiell zu angelnden Fischen, insbesondere Rotfedern, länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt werden.
Der Sachverständige Prof.Dr.Schreckenbach vom Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. in Potsdam-Sacrow hat dazu überzeugend ausgeführt, die korrekte Anwendung eines Setzkeschers in der von den Angeklagten verwendetet Art erzeuge zwar erhebliche Stressreaktionen bei den Fischen, aber keine länger anhaltenden oder sich wieder- holenden Schmerzen oder Leiden im Sinne des § 17 Nr. 2b oder 18 Abs.1 Nr.1 des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Einleitend hat er dazu erläutert, es bestünden unterschiedliche Auffassungen hinsicht- lich des Schmerzempfindens der Fische, nach dem derzeitigem Wissensstand müsse angenommen werden, dass der Schmerzsinn bei Fischen nur schwach ausgeprägt sei, insbesondere könne er nicht mit menschlichen Maßstäben gemessen werden. Die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen sei unter Fachwissenschaftlern aber umstritten. In der Forschung bestünde eine Übereinstimmung, dass das Empfinden des Leidens bei Fischen eng mit dem Stresssyndrom verknüpft sei. Dieses Stresssyndrom sei bei Fischen durch verschiedene Parameter messbar. Der weitere Begriff der Schäden umfasse bei Fischen in der Regel eindeutig erkennbare äußerlich sichtbare Verletz- ungen oder Veränderungen von Haut, Flossen und Kiemen. Letztlich seien aber auch die mikroskopisch nachweisbaren Zell-, Gewebs- und Organschädigungen darunter zu verstehen, wie sie bei unbewältigtem chronischen Stress entstehen könnten. Der Sachverständige hat sich im Rahmen seines schriftlichen Gutachtens zu Material und Methoden zur Untersuchung der Stressreaktionen der Fische auf das Hältern im Setz- kescher geäußert und zu der ergänzenden Untersuchungen im Hinblick auf den Einfluss von Wasserströmungen auf die Stressreaktionen von geangelten Rotfedern bei der Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher.
Der Sachkundige hat glaubhaft bekundet, im Rahmen der Untersuchung des Instituts für Binnenfischerei seien keine nachhaltigen Beeinträchtigungen festgestellt worden. Soweit in dem Gutachten des Prof. Klausewitz, das der Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf vom 17.Oktober 1990 zugrunde gelegen habe, festgestellt sei, die Fische seien in den Versuchsreihen nachweisbar durch die Hälterung in den Setzkeschern beeinträchtigt worden, beruhe dies nach seiner Einschätzung auf einer in den damaligen Verhältnissen falschen Anwendung der Setzkescher. Ausweislich der Beschreibung der Methodik sei der Setzkescher in dem damaligen Verfahren an einem Boot hängend angebracht worden, dies sei jedoch erheblich fehlerhaft. Zum einen müsse das Netz horizontal verspannt werden, da dies die natürliche Schwimm- bewegung des Fisches sei, er mithin die Länge von dreieinhalb bis vier Metern nur aus- schöpfen könne, wenn das Netz horizontal verspannt sei, des Weiteren dürfe das Netz nicht an einem beweglichen Körper, wie z.B. an einem Boot befestigt werden, da dann durch die Bewegung des Bootes auch das Netz in Bewegung versetzt würde, wodurch tatsächlich mechanische Beschädigungen bei den Fischen entstünden. Wenn ein Setzkescher, wie in der damaligen Versuchsanordnung beschrieben, lediglich mit dem Bleigewicht ins Wasser gesenkt würde, bliebe dem Fisch aufgrund seiner natürlichen Schwimmbewegung lediglich ein Aktionsradius in der Größe des Durchmessers des Netzes, mithin von ca. 50 cm, dies sei bei einem Fisch von ca. 20 cm zweifellos zu wenig, der Fisch gerate dann in Panik, dadurch stoße er an die Seitenwände des Netzes, so dass die von dem damaligen Sachverständigen festgestellten Beeinträchtigungen auftreten würden. 
In einer Tiefe von eineinhalb bis zwei Metern sei die Sauerstoffversorgung der Fische auch nicht ausreichend, so dass die festgestellten Beeinträchtigungen der untersuchten Fische auch hierauf beruhen könnten. Soweit andere Untersuchungen in einem Aquarium durchgeführt worden seien, habe es sich bei den untersuchten Fischen um so genannte Futterfische für den Zoo gehandelt. Dies bedeute, dass die Fische zunächst aus ihrem Ursprungsgewässer in ein anderes Gewässer transportiert worden seien, zum Zwecke der Untersuchung seien sie dann wieder in ein neues Gewässer gesetzt worden, gerade der Wasserwechsel stelle aber eine erhebliche Belastung für einen Fisch dar, so dass die festgestellten Belastungen der Fische auch auf den Wasserwechsel beruhen könnten. 
Der Sachverständige Prof. Schreckenback hat in seinem schriftlichen Gutachten die Methodik seiner Untersuchung und die festgestellten Parameter festgehalten. Das Gericht vermag hier keine Fehler der Untersuchungsmethode festzustellen. Es ist auch nicht ersichtlich, dass der Sachverständige hier bewusst falsche Angaben vor dem Gericht gemacht hat. Er hat insoweit eingeräumt, seine Darlegung auf dem derzeitigem Stand der Erkenntnisse vorgetragen zu haben. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht könne er lediglich seine Methodik genau darlegen und damit die Möglichkeit eröffnen, Denk- und Untersuchungsfehler zu erkennen. Der Sachverständige hat auch keinen Zweifel daran gelassen, dass es sich bei der Hälterung der Fische im Setzkescher um eine Stresssituation für den Fisch handelt, Stresssituationen seien aber für einen Fisch nicht grundsätzlich artfremd. Die durchgeführten Untersuchungen hätten gezeigt, dass die nach 4 Stunden angezeigten Parameter nach 
8 Stunden teilweise bereits wieder abgesunken seien, dies zeige, dass der Fisch angemessen auf die veränderte Situation reagieren könne. Nach 1 bis 2 Tagen zeigten die zurückgesetzten Fische auch wieder Normalverhalten. In Anbetracht der langsameren Stoffwechselprozesse aufgrund der geringeren Körpertemperatur der Fische, handele es sich hier um Zeiträume, die noch nicht als länger andauernd im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes angesehen werden könnten.
Unter Berücksichtigung, dass der vom Tierschutzgesetz vernünftige Grund des Angelns hier in der Absicht des späteren Verzehrs vorlag, ergaben sich mithin erhebliche Zweifel, ob nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Wissenschaft tatsächlich noch die Feststellungen des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf und des OLG Düsseldorf in den genannten Verfahren sachlich gerechtfertigt sind, die Angeklagten waren daher nach den Grundsatz "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" von dem Vorwurf der Tierquälerei durch das Hältern von Fischen in Setzkeschern freizusprechen.

Die Kostenentscheidung folgt aus § 467 StPO

Ausgefertigt
Rinteln, den 21.06.2000

gez. Justizangestellte
als Urkundsbeamter der Geschäftsstelle ( Siegel )
des Amtgerichts


----------



## Big Man (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Hallo Delkim,

ich habe etwas gegoggelt und folgendes gefunden:

http://www.angeltreff.org/recht/setzkescher.html

http://www.mosella-team.de/setzkescher-recht.htm

Bei uns in Thüringen ist es nicht grundsätzlich verboten, aber der Setzkescher muss den Fisch ein freies schwimmen ermöglichen. So ist es meines Wissen geregelt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Knispel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Ich ignoriere das Setzkescherverbot in Bremen und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Man muss sich das einmal vorstellen, auf einem Weserufer ( Niedersachsen ) darf ich, auf dem anderen ( Bremen ) darf ich nicht. Ich würde mich auch gerne anzeigenlassen um endlich einmal hier einen präzidenzfall zuschaffen. aber unsere Polizei weiss auch nicht was im Gesetrz steht, jedenfalls wurde der Setzkescher bei Kontrollen nie beanstandet. Mein Setzkescher ist 4 m lang und hat einen Durchmesser von 50 cm.


----------



## Knispel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Und hier das Orginalgutachten von Professor Schreckenbach :


*Schmerzen und Leiden bei Fischen: Setzkescher ja oder nein?*

K. Schreckenbach
Institut für Binnenfischerei e. V.
Potsdam – Sacrow
*1. Einleitung*
Gemäß § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes darf niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen. Folglich ist auch jeder Angler dafür verantwortlich, dass die Fische beim Transport, Besatz, Aufenthalt in den Gewässern sowie beim Fang, bei der Lebendhälterung und beim Schlachten keinen vermeidbaren Beeinträchtigungen ausgesetzt werden. Diesem tierschutzrechtlichen Anliegen tragen die Fischereigesetze der Bundesländer mit den spezifischen Regelungen in den Fischereiordnungen Rechnung. Außerdem widmen der Deutsche Anglerverband (DAV) und der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) den tierschutzrechtlichen und ethischen Aspekten beim Umgang ihrer Mitglieder mit Fischen seit Jahren besondere Beachtung bei der Aus- und Weiterbildung. Verursachen Angler entgegen den o. g. Regelungen bei Fischen ohne vernünftigen Grund längeranhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden, können sie 
gem. § 17 und § 18 des Tierschutzgesetzes bestraft werden.
Unter Berücksichtigung der inzwischen vorliegenden Untersuchungen und Erkenntnisse sollen Aspekte des Tierschutzes beim Umgang mit Fischen – insbesondere Schmerzen und Leiden - näher betrachtet werden. Dazu ist es notwendig einige juristische und wissenschaftliche Inhalte der Rechtsbegriffe des Tierschutzgesetzes unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Fische darzustellen.
*2. Inhalte und Auffassungen zu den Rechtsbegriffen des Tierschutzgesetzes*
Die Rechtsbegriffe „vernünftiger Grund, Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden" sind im Tierschutzgesetz nicht näher definiert, da die vielfältigen Vorgänge der Lebenswirklichkeit vom Gesetzgeber nicht umfassend und abschließend dargestellt werden können (SCHELLHAAS und PAUSE 1998) und entsprechend den fortschreitenden Erkenntnissen und gesellschaftlichen Bedingungen weiterentwickelt werden müssen. Die wichtigsten juristischen und wissenschaftlichen Inhalte der Rechtsbegriffe werden nachfolgend dargestellt.
*2.1. Vernünftiger Grund*
Das Tierschutzgesetz strebt nicht an, Tieren jegliche Beeinträchtigungen des Wohlbefindens zu ersparen. Es steht vielmehr unter dem Leitgedanken, Tieren nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund vermeidbare, das unerlässliche Maß übersteigende Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden zuzufügen. Das bedeutet: ohne vernünftigen Grund widerspricht das Zufügen von Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden dem Gesetz, ist es rechtswidrig sowie strafbar bzw. ordnungswidrig(LORZ & METZGER 1999). Zur Bestimmung des vernünftigen Grundes ist eine Güter- und Pflichtenabwägung zwischen dem Interesse des Tiernutzers und der Integrität des Tieres im Einzelfall vorzunehmen und nach den Grundsätzen der Verhältnismäßigkeit eine Vorrangsrelation zu bilden (SCHELLHAAS und PAUSE 1998). Das gilt auch für den Umgang mit Fischen beim Angeln und Hältern. Der vom Tierschutzgesetz verlangte „vernünftige Grund" ist dann gegeben, wenn der Fischfang zur Ernährung von Mensch und Tier oder zur Hege und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer erfolgt und wenn die Lebendhälterung der geangelten Fische im Setzkescher der Erhaltung oder Verbesserung ihrer Fleischqualität dient (Tier-schutzbericht1997).
*2.2. Schmerzen*
Die International Association for the Study of Pain beschreibt den Schmerz als eine unangenehme sensorische und gefühlsmäßige Erfahrung, die mit akuter oder potenzieller Gewebeschädigung einhergeht oder in Form solcher Schädigungen beschrieben wird. Erforderlich sind danach, die Fähigkeit eines Lebewesens zur Schmerzempfindung, eine körperliche Empfindung des Individuums, die Störung des Wohlbefindens (des inneren Gleichgewichtes) u. a. (LORZ & METZGER 1999). Ob und in welchem Umfang Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, ist nicht abschließend geklärt. Bis vor kurzem wurde angenommen, dass der Schmerzsinn bei Fischen nur schwach ausgeprägt ist (Tierschutzbericht 1997). Zur objektiven Feststellung von Schmerzempfindungen bei Tieren hat das Committee on Pain and Disstress in Laboratory Animals Kriterien benannt, die im Wesentlichen auch den Kommentaren zum Tierschutzgesetz entsprechen. Danach ergeben sich Anhaltspunkte für Schmerzempfindungen, wenn: 

· anatomische und physiologische Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Menschen bestehen,

· Reize gemieden werden, die dem Tier unangenehm sind,

· die Wirkung schmerzhemmender Substanzen nachweisbar ist.

Werden diese Kriterien bei Fischen unter Berücksichtigung der vorliegenden Erkenntnisse sowie der neuen Ergebnisse der Schmerz- und Hirnforschung (ROSE 1999/2000, deutsche Fassung STEFFENS 2000 a,b) näher analysiert, kann die Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen wie folgt eingeschätzt werden:
· Schmerz ist eine psychische Erfahrung, die getrennt ist von Verhaltensreaktionen gegenüber schädigenden Einflüssen. So können z. B. Verletzungen starke Verhaltensreaktionen auslösen, ohne Schmerzen hervorzurufen. Beim Menschen wird der unangenehme emotionale Aspekt des Schmerzes von bestimmten Abschnitten der Frontalrinde der Hirnhemisphäre wahrgenommen. Bei Störungen dieser Hirnabschnitte oder Unterbindung der Reizleitung durch örtliche Betäubung empfinden Menschen keine Schmerzen.
· Fische haben die einfachsten Gehirne aller Wirbeltiere. Da ihnen die anatomischen Hirnregionen fehlen, besitzen sie nicht die nervliche Fähigkeit, unangenehme Schmerzerscheinungen zu erfahren. So ist es zu erklären, dass Fische am Angelhaken und selbst nach erheblichen Verletzungen ohne Betäubung, wie z. B. nach dem Aufschneiden der Bauchdecke (SCHULZ 1978) oder nach einem Nackenschnitt (FLIGHT & VERHEIJEN 1993, VERHEIJEN & FLIGHT 1997), noch mit sehr starken Verhaltensreaktionen reagieren. Das sog. „Nasenringsyndrom", mit dem z. B. Bullen durch Schmerzen leicht geführt werden können, existiert bei Fischen nicht (VERHEIJEN & BUWALDA 1988). Ihre Verhaltensreaktionen auf Reize werden automatisch und schnell auf der Ebene von Hirnstamm und Rückenmark beantwortet. Die heute bekannten Fakten über die neurologischen Vorgänge, die Schmerzen bewirken, machen es unwahrscheinlich, dass Fische Schmerzen, Leiden und Angst empfinden (ROSE 1999/2000). Für die höher entwickelten Wirbeltiere (Lurche, Kriechtiere) wird das seit längerer Zeit angenommen (KLAUSEWITZ 1990).
· Die Annahme, dass Fische psychische Schmerzen durch andere Prozesse, Nerven oder Hirnabschnitte erfahren können (ECHTELER & SAIDEL 1981, SPIESER & SCHRÖDER 1984, SEIBERTZ 2000), lassen sich nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen der Hirnforschung nicht stützen. Das kleine, verhältnismäßig einfach gebaute Fischgehirn hat die Aufgabe, nur die Funktionen zu regeln, zu denen der Fisch fähig ist. Das sind insbesondere die vom Hirnstamm und Rückenmark gesteuerten motorischen-, Stress- und Verhaltens-Reaktionen auf unterschiedlichste Reize. Für die Wahrnehmung von Schmerzen, Leiden und Angst fehlen ihnen die anatomischen Voraussetzungen. 
· Das bei Fischen beobachtete Meide- und Lernverhalten muss nicht auf Schmerzempfindungen beruhen. Weder die Berichte über experimentelle Fischdressuren (HERTER 1953), längeranhaltendes Meideverhalten nach dem Losreißen von der Angel (SHETTER & ALLOSIN 1955) noch die zahlreichen Beobachtungen des erneuten Anbeißens bereits mehrmals gehakter oder verletzter Fische (SMITH 1982) bestätigen ein durch Schmerzen gesteuertes Meide- und Lernverhalten. Fische erwerben derartige instinktgesteuerte Verhaltensreaktionen gegenüber verschiedenen positiven und negativen Erlebnissen auch ohne Schmerzerfahrungen (z. B. Futtergaben oder -entzug). 
· Die nach Morphiumapplikationen bei Goldfischen festgestellten, abgeschwächten Abwehrbewegungen (EHRENSIEG et al. 1982) sind kein Beweis für ein Schmerzempfinden der Fische, da Morphin auch eine allgemein dämpfende Wirkung auf die reflektorischen Reaktionen des Organismus, u. a. auch auf das Stammhirn und die vegetativen Zentren der Medulla oblongata ausübt (MARKWART 1985).
Unter Beachtung des aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisstandes sowie der o. g. Kriterien zur Feststellung von Schmerzen bei Tieren ist es unwahrscheinlich, das Fische Schmerzen, Leiden und Angst empfinden.
*2.3. Leiden*
Leiden sind alle vom Begriff des Schmerzes nicht erfassten Beeinträchtigungen im Wohlbefinden, die über ein schlichtes Unbehagen hinausgehen und eine nicht ganz unwesentliche Zeitspanne fortdauern. Vornehmlich handelt es sich um Einwirkungen und Beeinträchtigungen des Wohlbefindens, die der Wesensart des Tieres zuwiderlaufen, instinktwidrig sind und vom Tier gegenüber seinem selbst- und Arterhaltungstrieb als lebensfeindlich empfunden werden. Sie können in Verhaltensstörungen und Verhaltensanomalien ihren Ausdruck finden. Der Begriff „Leiden" wird ausgefüllt durch bennennbare Empfindungen wie Angst, Verängstigung, negativer Stress, längerer Dauer, Schreckzustände, Furchtzustände, Panik, starke Aufregung oder Erschöpfung, starke innere Unruhe u. a. (LORZ & METZGER 1999). Auch Stress wird als Erscheinungsform der Leiden interpretiert, d. h. als ein Reizzustand, der angeborenen oder erworbenen Eigenschaften zu wieder läuft und gekennzeichnet wird von physiologischen Begleitumständen und Verhaltensformen. Eine Gleichsetzung von Leiden und Stress ist allerdings unzulässig. Ob Stress als Leiden anzusehen ist, muss daran gemessen werden, wie weit er das Normalverhalten des Tieres beeinträchtigt (eingeschränkte Futteraufnahme, permanente Fluchtbereitschaft u. a.; LORZ & METZGER 1999). Nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen der Schmerz- und Hirnforschung ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass Fische Schmerzen, Leiden und Angst empfinden (ROSE 1999/2000). Unabhängig davon ist natürlich jeder Angler aus ethischen Motiven und tierschutzrechtlichen Aspekten dazu verpflichtet, Fischen keine unvermeidbaren stärkeren Belastungen (Stress) oder Schäden zuzufügen. 
*2.4. Schäden*
Ein Schaden ist nicht von der Schmerz- oder Leidensfähigkeit abhängig, weil das Tierschutzgesetz nicht das Wohlbefinden des Tieres schützen will. Schäden i. S. des Tierschutzgesetzes sind Zustände des Tieres, die von seinem gewöhnlichen Zustand hin zum Schlechteren abweichen und nicht bald vorübergehen. Eine Dauerwirkung ist nicht erforderlich. Hingegen liegen völlig geringfügige Beeinträchtigungen unterhalb der Schwelle eines Schadens. Die Abweichung kann körperlich sein, außerdem seelisch, wie es bei Verhaltensauffälligkeiten der Fall ist. Beispiele für Schäden sind Abmagerung, Gesundheitsschädigungen, Verhaltensstörungen, Verletzungen, Tod u. a. (LORZ & METZGER 1999). Da sich starke Belastungen und Schäden bei Fischen im Gegensatz zu Schmerzen und Leiden i. d. R. eindeutig nachweisen lassen, verdienen sie bei der tierschutzrechtlichen Beurteilung des Umganges mit Fischen besondere Beachtung. Bei der Ahndung tierschutzwidrigen Verhaltens bei Fischen findet der Rechtsbegriff „Schäden" bisher allerdings keine Anwendung, da gem. § 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes nur bestraft wird, wer einem Fisch ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen und Leiden zufügt. In der praktischen Rechtsprechung dient deshalb i. d. R. der Begriff „Leiden" als Auffangtatbestand. 
*3. Gewährleistung der physiologischen Ansprüche der Fische an die Umwelt*
Eine grundlegende Voraussetzung zur Vermeidung von Belastungen (Stress) und Schädigungen von Fischen ist die Gewährleistung der physiologischen Ansprüche der verschiedenen Fischarten an die Umweltbedingungen. Wie am Beispiel der empfindlichen Regenbogenforellen deutlich wird, führen Abweichungen wichtiger Umweltparameter vom Optimalbereich in die eingeschränkten Bereiche zum Abfall der Leistungskurve. Die kritischen Bereiche können die Fische zwar kurzzeitig tolerieren, aber sie führen längerfristig zu starken Energieverlusten und unbewältigtem Stress (SCHRECKENBACH et al. 1987, 2001, Tabelle 1). Bei optimalen Umweltbedingungen verfügen die verschiedenen Fischarten über eine hohe Leistungsfähigkeit und Stresstoleranz, die es ihnen ermöglicht, Fang, Transport, Hälterung, Besatz u. a. Belastungen rasch zu bewältigen. Zahlreiche Untersuchungen zeigen, dass auch der weidgerechte Angelvorgang unter solchen Voraussetzungen nur geringe Stressreaktionen hervorruft (VERHEIJEN und BUWALDA 1985, 1988, VERHEIJEN 1986, KLAUSE-WITZ 1989, 1985, KRÜGER et al. 1994, SCHRECKENBACH und WEDEKIND 1996,1998, 2000, SCHRECKENBACH 2001). Auch die nachfolgende Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher können die Fische ohne wesentliche Belastungen oder Schädigungen überstehen, wenn bei angemessenem Frischwasseraustausch zur Umgebung ausreichende Umweltbedingungen für die betreffenden Fischarten vorherrschen. Unter eingeschränkten oder kritischen Umweltbedingungen können bei den Fischen auch ohne zusätzliche Belastungen erhebliche Schädigungen auftreten. Bei der Beurteilung tier-schutzrechtlicher Aspekte ist deshalb stets zwischen den Schäden durch unzureichende Umweltbedingungen und/oder durch tierschutzwidrige Behandlungen zu unterscheiden. Können die Lebensansprüche der verschiedenen Fischarten nicht erfüllt werden, sind zusätzliche Belastungen der Fische wie z. B. eine Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher unbedingt zu vermeiden. Allerdings stellen alle Fischarten bei unzureichenden Umweltbedingungen, stärkeren Belastungen oder Schädigungen ihre Nahrungsaufnahme ein, so dass sie überhaupt nicht geangelt werden können. 
*4. Lebendhälterung von geangelten Fischen im Setzkescher*
Obwohl eine Lebendhälterung von geangelten Fischen unter geeigneten Voraussetzungen gem. den Fischereigesetzen der meisten Bundesländer vorgesehen ist, bestehen zur Anwendung des Setzkeschers – ausgelöst durch unsachgemäße Setzkescherhälterungen - z. T. unterschiedliche Auffassungen. Im Falle eines Weihnachtsangelns in einem Hafenbecken des Rheins wurde 1990 ein Angler wegen der Lebendhälterung von Rotaugen im Setzkescher zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf und das Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf entschieden auf der Grundlage der Sachverständigengutachten von Frau Dr. D. Schulz und Herrn Prof. W. Klausewitz, dass die Lebendhälterung der gefangenen Fische im Setzkescher für den einzelnen Angler grundsätzlich eine tatbestandsmäßige Tierquälerei im Sinne von § 17 Nr. 2 b des Tierschutzgesetzes darstellt (DROSSÉ 1992). Dieses Urteil veranlasste einige Bundesländer den Setzkescher per Fischereigesetz zu verbieten. Da in den letzten Jahren wiederholt Angler wegen der Setzkescherverwendung angeklagt wurden, kam es zu einer starken Verunsicherung der DAV- und VDSF-Mitglieder. In zahlreichen Abhandlungen – auf die hier nicht näher eingegangen werden soll - wurde die Setzkescherhälterung zwar theoretisch analysiert, aber ihre Wirkung auf die Fische nicht näher untersucht. Angesichts dieser unbefriedigenden Situation erfolgten in den letzten Jahren mehrere wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zur Klärung des Einflusses der Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher auf verschiedene Fischarten unter definierten Bedingungen. Sie zeigten im Gegensatz zu den Arbeiten von KLAUSEWITZ (1989, 1995) und SCHULZ (1992), dass eine ordnungsgemäße Lebendhälterung der geangelten Fische im Setzkescher mit geringen, tier-schutzrechtlich vertretbaren Belastungen verbunden ist, keine Schäden hervorruft und die Fleischqualität der Fische am besten erhält (MEINEL et al. 1996; SCHRECKENBACH und WEDEKIND 1996, 1998, 1999, 2000; WEDEKIND und SCHRECKENBACH 1996; KOß-MANN und PFEIFFER 1997; RAAT et al. 1997; SCHRECKENBACH und THÜRMER 1999, 2000). Angesichts der vorliegenden Untersuchungen und eines neuen Gutachtens (SCHRECKEN-BACH 1999) kommt das Amtsgericht Rinteln (Niedersachsen) im Prozess gegen zwei Angler, die 1998 von der Wasserschutzpolizei wegen der Setzkescherverwendung in der Weser angeklagt worden waren, im Mai 2000 zu dem Urteil, dass die korrekte und horizontale Anwendung eines geeigneten Setzkeschers bei den Fischen zwar Stressreaktionen aber keine länger anhaltenden oder sich wiederholenden erheblichen Schmerzen oder Leiden im Sinne des § 17 Nr 2 b oder § 18 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes hervorruft (Urteilsbegründung vom 20.06.00). Das Gericht spricht die Angeklagten mit dem Hinweis frei, dass die Setzkescherproblematik durch das Wettfischen und die Unsitte des Zurücksetzens von gehälterten Fischen entstanden sei. Der verantwortungsvolle und sorgfältige Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen müsse für alle Angler oberstes Gebot bleiben. 
*4.1. Einfluss der Lebendhälterung auf die geangelten Fische im Setzkescher*
Von acht Hälterungsversuchen mit geangelten Fischen unter verschiedenen Bedingungen in Setzkeschern wurden in zwei Fällen starke und in sechs Fällen geringe, tierschutzrechtlich vertretbare Belastungen bei den Fischen festgestellt. Zwei Untersuchungen mit Plötzen führten zu der Schlussfolgerung, dass der mehrstündige Aufenthalt der Fische im Setzkescher mit hohen Stressbelastungen und einem starken Leidensdruck verbunden sind, die beide zum Tode und zur Beeinträchtigung der Fleischqualität der Fische führen können (KLAUSEWITZ 1989, 1995; SCHULZ 1992). Da diese Versuche bei senkrechter Anordnung des Setzkeschers vom Boot aus bzw. mit weit antransportierten Fischen aus einem anderen Gewässer im Aquarium durchgeführt wurden, lassen sich die nachgewiesenen Schädigungen der Fische auf die unsachgemäße Hälterung zurückführen, wie das von HARSANY (1998) und SCHRECKENBACH und WEDEKIND (1999) eingehend analysiert wurde. Die Mehrzahl der Setzkescherversuche mit geangelten Plötzen Rotfedern, Bleien, Güstern Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen führten übereinstimmend zu dem Ergebnis, dass die ordnungsgemäße Lebendhälterung der geangelten Fische im Setzkescher geringe Belastungen verursacht, die innerhalb einer 8-stündigen Hälterung im Setzkescher abklingen, keine nachweisbaren negativen Folgewirkungen hinterlassen und die Lebensmittelqualität der Fische am besten erhalten (MEINEL et al. 1996; SCHRECKENBACH und WEDEKIND 1996, 1998, 2000; WEDEKIND und SCHRECKENBACH 1996, 2001, KOßMANN und PFEIFFER 1997, RAAT et al. 1997, SCHRECKENBACH und THÜRMER 1999, 2000). Alle Versuche wurden unter definierten Bedingungen bei sachgemäßer Lebendhälterung der geangelten Fische in ihren Herkunftsgewässern in geeigneten, horizontal angeordneten Setzkeschern aus knotenlosem Netzmaterial (Länge: 1,5 bis 4 m; Durchmesser: 0,4 bis 0,5 m, Maschen-weite: 2,5 bis 10 mm) über 4 bis 8 Stunden durchgeführt. Unmittelbar nach dem Angeln, nach der 4- und 8-stündigen Setzkescherhälterung sowie 1 bis 2 Monate nach dem Zurücksetzen der gehälterten Fische in Großraumgehege (35 m 3 ) bzw. ablassbare Teiche (0,2 bis 0,4 ha) wurden ihre Stress- und Verhaltensreaktionen, ihr Gesundheitszustand, ihr Wachstum und ihre Fleischqualität untersucht. Im Gesamtergebnis dieser Untersuchungen lassen sich für die verschiedenen Fischarten sehr ähnliche Auswirkungen durch die Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher nachweisen: 

· Das Eindringen des Hakens und ein kurze Drill (10 bis 65 s) haben bei den frisch geangelten Fischen geringe Stressreaktionen zur Folge, die sich nicht von anderen Fangarten (z B. Keschern) unterscheiden.

· Die Entnahme der geangelten Fische aus dem Wasser, das Entködern und ihr Umsetzen in den Setzkescher verursachen innerhalb von 4 Stunden einen deutlichen Anstieg der physiologischen Stressreaktionen, wie z. B. des Blutzucker- und Milchsäuregehaltes

· Unmittelbar nach dem Einsetzen in den Setzkescher reagieren die Fische zunächst mit deutlichen Fluchtreaktionen über die gesamte Länge des horizontalen Hälterraumes. Dieses erste Meideverhalten wird rasch von einer Erkundungsphase abgelöst und zu-nehmend durch eine Gewöhnungsphase ersetzt. Neu eingesetzte Plötzen, Rotfedern, Bleie, Güstern und Karpfen schließen sich im Setzkescher dem Schwarm an und erreichen durch die beruhigende Nähe zu den Artgenossen rasch ein Normalverhalten.

· In der Gewöhnungsphase klingen die Stressreaktionen deutlich ab und erreichen innerhalb der 8-stündigen Lebendhälterung weitgehend wieder das Ausgangsniveau unmittelbar nach dem Drill. Unbewältigter, schädigender Stress lässt sich während und nach der 8-stündigen Setzkescherhälterung nicht nachweisen.

· Die physikalische, chemische, mikrobielle und sensorische Fleischqualität der Fische unterscheidet sich nach der 4- und 8-stündigen Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher nicht von den frisch geangelten Fischen und ist z. T. deutlich besser als bei der Lagerung der geangelten und ausgeschlachteten Fische in der Kühlbox.

· Bis zu 2 Monaten nach dem Zurücksetzen der in Setzkeschern gehälterten Fische in Großraumgehege bzw. in Teiche kommt es im Vergleich zu ungehälterten Fischen zu keinen wesentlichen Unterschieden im Gesundheitszustand, Wachstum und Verlustgeschehen.

*4.2. Tierschutzrechtliche Beurteilung der Lebendhälterung von geangelten Fischen im Setzkescher*
Die vorliegenden Erkenntnisse und Untersuchungsbefunde verdeutlichen, dass eine ordnungsgemäße Setzkescherhälterung von geangelten Plötzen, Rotfedern, Bleien, Güstern, Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen in ihren Herkunftsgewässern sowohl im Stehendwasser als auch bei geringen Wasserströmungen mit verhältnismäßig geringen, tierschutzrechtlich ver-tretbaren Belastungen der Fische verbunden ist. Die nachweisbaren Stress- und Verhaltensreaktionen in den ersten 4 Stunden nach dem Einsetzen der Fische in den Setzkescher liegen im normalen Anpassungsbereich und sind mit Belastungen vergleichbar, wie sie auch in der Natur z. B. bei der Flucht vor Raubfischen oder fischfressenden Vögeln auftreten. Sie dienen der Anpassung an die Bedingungen und klingen im Verlaufe einer 8-stündigen Hälterung deutlich ab. Unbewältigte schädliche Stressfolgen, die Anpassungskrankheiten und Schäden bei den Fischen verursachen, treten bei der sachgemäßen Setzkescherhälterung bis zu 8 Stunden nicht auf. Die korrekte Lebendhälterung hat keine nachweisbaren negativen Folgewirkungen auf den Gesundheitszustand, das Wachstum und das weitere Überleben der Fische. Durch die ordnungsgemäße Lebendhälterung der geangelten Fische im Setzkescher bleibt ihre Qualität als Lebensmittel am besten erhalten. Eine 8-stündige Lagerung in der Kühlbox gewährleistet ebenfalls noch eine ausreichende Fleischqualität mit den Einschränkungen, dass nicht ausgeweidete Fische sensorisch und ausgenommene Fische mikrobiell beeinträchtigt werden. Diese Beeinträchtigungen sind im allgemeinen unbedenklich. Allerdings kann im Verlaufe eines Angeltages bei hohen Außentemperaturen, durch wiederholtes Öffnen der Kühlbox und Einlegen mehrerer Fische keine optimale Kühlung des Fanges gesichert werden (Abb. 6). Die wechselwarmen Fische unterliegen selbst bei niedrigen Temperaturen von 4 bis 10 °C einem raschen enzymatischen, oxidativen und mikrobiellen Verderb durch körpereigene Enzyme, Sauerstoff und Wasserkeime. Kleinere Fische, wie z. B. Plötzen und Rotfedern mit dünnen Bauchlappen sind davon besonders betroffen. Diese Verderbprozesse des Fischflei-sches werden im Gegensatz zu Warmblüterfleisch erst bei Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt wesentlich gehemmt. Für die Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher kommen vor allem karpfenartige Fische, wie z. B. Plötzen, Rotfedern, Bleie und Güstern in Betracht, die häufig als Massenfische in den Gewässern auftreten und auch im Interesse einer ordnungsgemäßen Gewässerbewirtschaftung in größerer Anzahl geangelt werden müssen. Bei diesen Schwarmfischen för-dert die Nähe zu den Artgenossen sowie die Deckung durch die Netzwand eine rasche Anpassung an die Bedingungen im Setzkescher, wobei sich ihre Stress- und Verhaltensreaktionen normalisieren und rasch eine Gewöhnung einsetzt. Sogar eine Futteraufnahme kann im Setzkescher nachgewiesen werden. Andere anspruchsvolle Fischarten (z. B. Forellen, Saiblinge, Äschen, Lachse und Maränen) oder solche, die nur in begrenzter Anzahl geangelt werden dürfen oder können, sind nach den anerkannten Grundsätzen der Fischereiausübung von der Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher ohnehin ausgenommen. Grundsätzlich lassen sich bei sachgemäßer Setzkescheranwendung aber auch andere Fischarten, bei vertretbaren Belastungen ohne nachweisbare Schädigungen hältern, wie das die o. g. Versuche mit empfindlichen Regenbogenforellen zeigen. Es stehen heute eine große Auswahl geeigneter handelsüblicher Setzkescher für ein tierschutzgerechte Lebendhälterung verschiedener Fischarten zur Verfügung. 
Zusammenfassend bleibt festzuhalten, dass der Angler grundsätzlich gut beraten ist, den Setzkescher nicht sorglos zu verwenden. Er muss in jedem Fall zwischen den „Vorteilen" (Frischhaltung des Lebensmittels Fisch) und „Nachteilen" (Belastungen für den Fisch) abwägen. Wenn z. B. aufgrund hoher Lufttemperaturen, längerer Aufenthaltsdauer am Wasser und einer zu erwartenden größeren Fischzahl die gefangenen Fische in einem Setzkescher aufbewahrt werden, ist dies unter dem Gesichtspunkt einer optimalen Frischhaltung des Lebensmittels Fisch nach derzeitigen Erkenntnissen unbedenklich. Allerdings bleiben die für die Zulässigkeit der Lebendhälterung entscheidenden Fragen, ob die Setzkescherhälterung in dem jeweiligen Bundesland gesetzlich untersagt ist und ob ein „vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes vorliegt, weiterhin der Einzelfallprüfung vorbehalten. Wie hier ggf. ein Richter entscheidet, kann auch durch die vorliegenden Untersuchungen nicht pauschal beantwortet werden. Es ist zu wünschen, dass sich die Angler im Umgang mit dem Setzkescher so verantwortungsbewusst verhalten, dass sie dem ethischen Anliegen des Tierschutzes stets gerecht werden und entsprechende Prozesse nicht stattfinden.
*4.3. Schlussfolgerungen für die Lebendhälterung geangelter Fische im Setzkescher*
Die ordnungsgemäße Lebendhälterung von Fischen im Setzkescher wird in zahlreichen Fischereiordnungen, Merkblättern der Setzkescherhersteller und Angelverbände sowie Veröffentlichungen dargestellt und gehört zur Ausbildung der DAV- und VDSF-Mitglieder. Im Folgenden sind die wichtigsten Kriterien zusammenfassend dargestellt: 

· Vor der Anwendung des Setzkeschers sind das Tierschutzgesetz, die Tierschutz-Schlacht- Verordnung, die Fischereigesetze und –ordnungen der Länder sowie die Merkblätter und Ausbildungsunterlagen des DAV und VDSF zu berücksichtigen.

· Die Verwendung des Setzkeschers ist nur zulässig, wenn er nicht durch landesrechtliche Regelungen oder Auflagen im Erlaubnisschein verboten ist und wenn ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt.

· Die verwendete Setzkescherkonstruktion und –anordnung muss die Belastungen der Fische so gering wie möglich halten: 

- ausreichende Länge und Durchmesser

- knotenloses Netzmaterial

- angemessene, möglichst große Maschenweiten

- horizontale Anordnung

- ausreichende Verankerung und Verspannung

- vollständige Öffnung der Netzmaschen

- ständig geflutetes Setzkeschervolumen


· Die Hälterung von geschützten, untermaßigen, in der Schonzeit gefangenen Fischen ist gem. den gesetzlichen Regelungen grundsätzlich verboten. 

· Die Fische sind vorsichtig abzuhaken und schonend in den Setzkescher einzubringen. 

· Die Lebendhälterung ist nur in dem Gewässer durchzuführen, aus dem die Fische gefangen wurden.

· Der Setzkescher darf nicht mit Fischen umgesetzt werden.

· Ein Übermaß an gehälterten Fischen ist zu vermeiden. Nur untereinander verträgliche Fische sind gemeinsam zu hältern.

· In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr oder Strömungen sowie von bewegten Wasserfahrzeugen ist die Anwendung des Setzkeschers nur zulässig, wenn keine Schädigungen der Fische zu erwarten sind.

· Die Lebendhälterung ist auf die geringst mögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 

· gehälterten Fische dürfen nicht in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Leif (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Hi!

Solange er nicht so ausschaut, sollte es keine Probleme geben.







Was sagt ihr dazu? Ganz schön voll.......


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*



			
				delkim023 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese werden nach dem Fang in einen Setzkescher mit den Maße von 50*50*500cm gesetzt. Am Ende werden die meisten Fische wieder released.


Entscheide dich lieber vorher, welche Fische für den Verzehr gehältert werden sollen. 

Somit vermeidest Du unnötigen Ärger und kannst dich auf Rechtsgutachten etc. berufen. #h


----------



## Allroundtalent (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Hi,
also bei uns im Verein FVHannover ist es so das der setzkescher mindestens 3.50m lang sein muss und er darf im Mittellandkanal nicht verwendet werden, aber von einem Passanten oder auch anderen Anglern wurde ich noch nicht angesprochen das es verboten sei einen Setzkescher zu benutzen, in anderen bundesländern ist das aber wieder etwas anders geregelt!!!

MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Ich komme auch aus Niedersachsen. Bin im Wunstorfer und Nienburger Anglerverein. In beiden Vereinen ist der Setzkescher vereinsintern verboten. Ich wurde an der Weser auch schon einmal von der Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert. Lag wohl daran, daß mein Unterfangkescher so unglücklich im Wasser lag, daß er von dem Boot der Wasserschupo so aussah wie ein Setzkescher. Sie machten auf dem Wasser praktisch eine Vollbremsung um das ca. 12 m lange Boot 5 m neben meinem Angelplatz zu parken :r. In unseren Nachbarvereinen wird jedoch meistens der Setzkescher benutzt. Ich persönlich brauche aber keinen:q.


----------



## delkim023 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Hallo,
ich danke euch für die vielen threads..ich werde den setzkescher jetzt nur noch verwenden wenn es unabdinglich ist..
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten und Petri Heil euch allen...
Gruß delkim


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Gerüchtweis gibt es ein Schreiben vom Landesverband Nds (VDFS) in dem die benutung gestattet wird , wenn der Fisch als Besatz für andere Gewässer gedacht ist.
Wenn jemand davon mehr weiß , bitte Info, da die super wähe um Besatz für meinen Teich zu bekommen (Weissfisch und Barsch).


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Mal 'ne Frage zu den langen, rechteckigen Setzkeschern:

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Spannen? Wenn ich das Dingens in voller Länge ins Wasser werfe, klappt das genauso zusammen, wie ein runder oder nicht? Oder ist da etwa irgendwas zum arretieren oder zusammenstecken dran?

Gruß

Rico


----------



## delkim023 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*



			
				Gardenfly schrieb:
			
		

> Gerüchtweis gibt es ein Schreiben vom Landesverband Nds (VDFS) in dem die benutung gestattet wird , wenn der Fisch als Besatz für andere Gewässer gedacht ist.
> Wenn jemand davon mehr weiß , bitte Info, da die super wähe um Besatz für meinen Teich zu bekommen (Weissfisch und Barsch).



Hallo,|kopfkrat
Dies kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da man eine solche Maßnahme wahrscheinlich mit dem jeweiligen Pächter des Gewässers bzw. dem Verein, der dieses bewirtschaftet absprechen müsste,  da dieser seinen Besatz ja auch bezahlen muss. Ich denke die Entnahme bzw. Mitnahme des Fisches ohne ihn waidgerecht zu töten, vielmehr diesen noch zum Besatz des eigenen Gewässers zu nutzen kann nicht Intention des VDFS sein. 


Ich habe übrigens bei dem Gewässerwart meines Vereines angerufen und ihn in Sachen Setzkescherverbot um Rat gebeten. Er sannte mir eine Setzkescherordnung zu, unter deren Bedingungen es legitim ist bei mir im Verein einen solchen einzusetzen.::m

"Der verwendete Setzkescher muss in seiner Konstruktion die Beinträchtigung der Fische so gering wie möglich halten. selbstverständlcih muss das Gerät intakt und ausreichen groß sein, mindesten 3,5 m. Das Netz muss durch eine ausreichende Zahl von Spannringen auseinander gehalten werden, so dass die Fische vom Wasser aber möglichst nicht vom Kescher bedeckt werden."

Im weiteren heisst es das ein "vernünftiger Grund" vorliegen muss..
ein solcher liegt vor, wenn z.B."...ein Angler den gefangenen Fisch aus temperaturbedingten Gründen nicht aufbewahren kann, darf er den Setzkescher benutzen...":q

Dies freut mich vor allem bei diesen Temperaturen....#6

Gruß#h
delkim


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Was ist ein vernünftigerer Grund als Fische lebend umzusetzen, tote Fische vermehren sich nicht mehr.
Es gibt noch genug Gewässer wo keiner was dagegen hätte, das Fische als Besatz entnommen werden- deswegen dort auch Hegefischen durchgeführt werden, lieber leben lassen als für ein Stück Blech totkloppen.
Gerade diese Hitze zeigt vielen Vereinen das ihre Gewässer , ohne vernünftige Bestandsregulierung bald alle Fische am Sauerstoffmangel verlieren.


----------



## delkim023 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*



			
				Gardenfly schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist ein vernünftigerer Grund als Fische lebend umzusetzen, tote Fische vermehren sich nicht mehr.
> Es gibt noch genug Gewässer wo keiner was dagegen hätte, das Fische als Besatz entnommen werden- deswegen dort auch Hegefischen durchgeführt werden, lieber leben lassen als für ein Stück Blech totkloppen.
> Gerade diese Hitze zeigt vielen Vereinen das ihre Gewässer , ohne vernünftige Bestandsregulierung bald alle Fische am Sauerstoffmangel verlieren.




Also beim Hegefischen bei uns im Verein zählen nur noch Brassen. Alles Andere muss zurück gesetzt werden, bzw. wenn ein sinnvoller Zweck erfüllt werden kann darf der andere Fang natürlich behalten werden..
Das Brassen-Hegefischen dient der Bestandsregulierung. Wenn also die von dir begehrten Fische ebenfalls bei euren Gewässern zum Hegefischen ausstehen, wird dies auf jeden Fall ein sinnvoller Grund sein.
Im weiteren sagte ich ja auch nur das du es ggf. mit dem Pächter absprechen solltest, ob der Bestand unter dem Vorwand der dortigen Bestandsregulierung in deinen Teich umgesetzt werden darf...sicher ist sicher....
Dann stellt der Setzkescher zweifelsohne die beste Möglichkeit dar..


----------



## delkim023 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Mal 'ne Frage zu den langen, rechteckigen Setzkeschern:
> 
> Wie funktioniert das mit dem Spannen? Wenn ich das Dingens in voller Länge ins Wasser werfe, klappt das genauso zusammen, wie ein runder oder nicht? Oder ist da etwa irgendwas zum arretieren oder zusammenstecken dran?
> 
> ...




Im Prinzip unterscheiden sich die Teile nicht von den Runden. Genau das gleiche Prinzip...nur rechteckig eben...sollte angeblich stabiler sein, ist es aber nicht...


----------



## Knispel (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*



			
				Gardenfly schrieb:
			
		

> Gerüchtweis gibt es ein Schreiben vom Landesverband Nds (VDFS) in dem die benutung gestattet wird , wenn der Fisch als Besatz für andere Gewässer gedacht ist.
> Wenn jemand davon mehr weiß , bitte Info, da die super wähe um Besatz für meinen Teich zu bekommen (Weissfisch und Barsch).


 
Das ist doch überholt. Nach EU - Recht darf der Fischbesatz eines Gewässers nur aus zertifizierten Fischseuchenfreien Fischzuchtbetrieben stammen....es sei denn ihr entnehmt die Fische zu Zuchtzwecken um sie denn wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurück zusetzen ( wie bei Lachs und Meerforelle )


----------



## delkim023 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Damit hätten wir das also geklärt....|jump:


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher in Niedersachsen verboten?*

Das ist doch überholt. Nach EU - Recht darf der Fischbesatz eines Gewässers nur aus zertifizierten Fischseuchenfreien Fischzuchtbetrieben stammen....es sei denn ihr entnehmt die Fische zu Zuchtzwecken um sie denn wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurück zusetzen ( wie bei Lachs und Meerforelle )

Das ist ja wohl nicht richtig denn :
in Nds gibt es nur 2 anerk. Seuchenfreie Bertiebe, denn sie müssen zur anerkennung nicht nur Seuchenfrei sein sondern ihr Zulauf darf nicht das eigene Grundstück verlassen d.h. der Bach muß auf dem Hof entspringen.
Selbst wenn der zukauf von Besatz damit bald unmöglich gemacht wird, ich will ja nichts bezahlen , was anderwo gebührenpflichtig als "Abfall" entsorgt wird.


----------

